# The Instrumental Temperature Record and What it Tells us About Climate Change



## Amending (2 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQnt73zJ-S4"]YouTube        - The Instrumental Temperature Record and What it Tells us About Climate Change[/ame]


----------

